# Best substrate for pygmy cories



## Halley (22 Feb 2016)

Hi guys - i recently bought 27 pgymy cories for my aquarium.  I put some sand in but I think it may be too rough for them.  I heard they like playsand.  Is playsand safe?  Has anybody another suggestion for a suitable sand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swordplay (22 Feb 2016)

Hi I have mine in Silver Sand and they are doing really well in it. As long as you go for something with a small grain size you should be ok.JBL's Sansibar looks quite fine although a bit on the pricey side depending on the size of your tank.


----------



## Halley (22 Feb 2016)

I heard the particles have to be small enough to pass through their gills - not sure if Sansibar is small enough? Is Silver Sand a particular make - never heard if it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swordplay (22 Feb 2016)

If you type in Unipac silver Sand into a search engine it should come up. Think its around £15 for 25kilos. In the past I have bought Silver Sand from Garden centres which is usually even cheaper.


----------



## chrismiller12341 (23 Feb 2016)

Sorry to go all "stupid question mode" but how much did the 27 cost you. The only store that I have near me that carry them they are $4.99 USD each. Which would be some were around $140.00 USD with tax and all. Not that I think that's to much (I do)  I was just wondering in comparison. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (23 Feb 2016)

Thanks Swordplay.  They were 3 euro each - so €81 in total.  They are probably the cheapest fish in my lfs - my lfs is very expensive by the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Feb 2016)

I'd also recommend unipac


----------



## Swordplay (23 Feb 2016)

Thought I would add a pic of one of my Pygmy corys please ignore my Ram who insists on photo bombing every picture I try to take. As you can see ,very happy foraging in the sand, only wish I had bought more as they are great little characters and easily hold there own with the rest of my corys.


----------



## Halley (23 Feb 2016)

Nice - do you find the pygmys to be very actice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swordplay (24 Feb 2016)

Yep they are on the go all the time especially after they have been fed and appear to be very happy hanging out with my other full size corys as well.


----------



## darren636 (24 Feb 2016)

Mine are on a mix of jbl sansibar and unipac Samoa.
They are constantly foraging, along with prolonged periods of being absolutely motionless.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Feb 2016)

Hi all,





Swordplay said:


> As you can see ,very happy foraging in the sand,


Perfect _Corydoras_ sand. 





Swordplay said:


> Thought I would add a pic of one of my Pygmy corys


That is _<"Corydoras habrosus">. _

They are a lot more bottom orientated than _<"Corydoras pygmaeus">._

cheers Darrel


----------



## Halley (24 Feb 2016)

I use B & D trading aquarium sand - its good sand but i think its a little too rough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

